# Wilmington, NC Bottles



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my collection on Wilmington, NC bottles!!!  Anyone have any for sale??  I pay top dollar!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

,


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Dec 27, 2010)

What an outstanding collection and such a magnificant job of photography. Are you just a super skilled artist or what is it you are using to enhance the embossing. Could you elaborate on the thechnique and tools. NICE!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

all i used was a paint pen.  you can get them at any crafts store.  thanks man!!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 27, 2010)

.


----------



## ncbred (Dec 28, 2010)

Had no clue Wilmington bottled Bludwine and Tivoli.  Awesome collection!!!  That decorative Atlantic Cafe is special!


----------



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

As a collector of bottles from a single city I love this collection, I will add you to my book of "look fors" for members here....are all the straight side Cokes the same, I don't really hang onto doubles myself....Thanx again...Jim


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Dec 28, 2010)

epackage, there are some different coke styles there.  i like to keep anything embossed from wilmington, nc.  do you have anything from wilmington that you would like to sell jim??  what do you like to collect??  

 chris


----------



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

I will keep an eye out for Wilmington bottles and add your name to the book I carry with me when searching. I collect bottles from Paterson N.J., I have a couple from neighboring towns but 99.99% Paterson, great stuff by the way....


----------

